# Anyone Ever Hear Of The Sno-king Plow?



## HIGHWAYMAN (Jan 4, 2005)

Just Wanted To Know If Anybody Has Push The Plow Or Heard Anything About Them?


----------



## Braun (Nov 11, 2004)

*Snow King Plow*

The Snow King Plow is manufactured in Chicopee, Ma. by Braun Snow Plows, a division of Industrial Steel & Boiler Services, whom have been making plows for 60 years now. The Snow King is designed to throw the snow over the higher banks( higher discharge end moldboard) the same way the larger municipal plows do such as the Braun Reversible one way (R.O.W.) The plow will attach to existing plow hitches and set ups. If interested contact Braun Plow for more details. The Snow King design has been around for many years and was re-introduced this year based on a demand for this type of plowing option.
Visit the Industrial Steel & Boiler website at www.isbservices.net to view available services and snow plow information.


----------



## HIGHWAYMAN (Jan 4, 2005)

thanks we have just got one, we'll see how it does with this storm there calling for 8" of cemment like snow


----------



## Braun (Nov 11, 2004)

*Let me know*

We want and need feedback on the Snow King Plow. Please contact me and let me know how you like it.


----------



## HIGHWAYMAN (Jan 4, 2005)

sorry braun the plow i have is a viking sno-king my mech. let me know today. But saw the web page and it looks like a nice road plow with a angle and height like that it must throw snow great


----------



## Braun (Nov 11, 2004)

*Braun Plow*

Yes, the Braun light duty plow will indeed throw the snow over the higher banks...the same idea as the heavier duty plows we make... The new SK light duty plow out this year is getting rave reviews and can be easily hooked up to existing units. Good luck with your Viking unit.


----------



## akronbpw (Dec 1, 2009)

We have SnowKing plows on 2 of our trucks. F-550 and a F-750 and have had problems with the bushings in th trip edge and the trip springs in the plow itself. We found that the salt drys out the rubber and it just falls apart after 2-3 seasons. We just returned from our local dealer from their annual checkup. We were told that they no longer sell Snow King plows on the new trucks that they make, but will get parts for us $$$. They will sell us a new Western Heavy Duty for our new truck if we get one. Check with your local dealer before you buy one.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

And in 2006 NSYNC was still a boy band.


----------



## Mr. Plow 89 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sno King plows are NOT manufactured by Braun. They were made in Evansville, IA and I cannot locate a listing for them anywhere----I assume they have gone the way of the buffalo. Also the link provided brings up Iowa State Bank. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.viking-cives.ca/


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

they look like good plows if your doing streets or highways, or runways


----------



## Mr. Plow 89 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks. I passed along the information to my customer.


----------

